# Gaggia classic Faults



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

So its been a while since ive been able to get the classic out and have ago at repairing it until tonight. Ive run into a hitch though ; ive replaced the steam thermostat and the thermo fuse but when ingo to power it on it wont..... Unlessthe the white connector isnt plugged to the steam thermostat???

Any ideas??

Seems that the connector runs from the brew thermostat


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

According to the wiring diagram the cable from the brew stat goes to the other terminal of the steam stat


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

This is from mine


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah thats the problem as soon as I push it on I get zero power??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Madtwinhead said:


> Yeah thats the problem as soon as I push it on I get zero power??


Have you got the wires back in the same positions on the switches?


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Have you got the wires back in the same positions on the switches?


Yeah Im pretty sure, I had them all marked up before i started


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Madtwinhead said:


> Yeah Im pretty sure, I had them all marked up before i started


Looks ok


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Madtwinhead said:


> Looks ok


Don't know if this helps or not


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

salty said:


> Don't know if this helps or not


Looks the same i think


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Tried the same angle just in case


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Madtwinhead said:


> Looks the same i think


Where does that yellow wire under the 7 go? Pretty sure it should be the white going to the steam stat.

EDIT: Please disreguard. Gaggia's changine the wire colours between models is screwing things up a bit I think.


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

So im going to re crimp the thermo fuse to seeifthatmakes adifference.. But before i do.. Does the small wire of the fuse go to the double black or the brown wire


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Madtwinhead said:


> So im going to re crimp the thermo fuse to seeifthatmakes adifference.. But before i do.. Does the small wire of the fuse go to the double black or the brown wire


Think I've worked it out! 

The yellow wire goes from the steam switch, jumping at the brew stat then onto the steam stat. The white wire then goes from the steam stat to the element.


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

So.. Here we go and thsnks very much (so far ) for your efforts

Correct me if im wrong Iv got the

white wire #6 from the steam switch - brew stat - a seperate white wire the goes to the steam stat

And the yellow goes from the steam stat straight to the the brew switch?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Madtwinhead said:


> So.. Here we go and thsnks very much (so far ) for your efforts
> 
> Correct me if im wrong Iv got the
> 
> ...


That sounds wrong. There's a wiring diagram here though it's a little hard to follow especially around the switches.

Wire 6 (in your pic) should go from the stesm switch (where you have it) to the brew stat & then on to the steam stat. With the steam switch off, it carries power from the brew stat, through to the steam stat. Then a single wire goes from the steam stat (which will be closed when heating up to brew temp to the element.

When the steam switchis on it bypasses the brew stat so the element will get power to heat for steam (until the steam stat goes open). Hope that makes sense.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

If you look at your first picture and compare it to my first picture, you seem to be missing a second wire going from the spare terminal on the brew thermostat


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

salty said:


> If you look at your first picture and compare it to my first picture, you seem to be missing a second wire going from the spare terminal on the brew thermostat


I think this is the one your on about?? So this is wire 6 Steam switch in my diagram which goes to the brew stat then doubles onto the steam stat?


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Madtwinhead said:


> I think this is the one your on about?? So this is wire 6 Steam switch in my diagram which goes to the brew stat then doubles onto the steam stat?


FYI.. In the first image I purposely left the white wire off the terminal as the machine didnt power on with it on the terminal


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Madtwinhead said:


> I think this is the one your on about?? So this is wire 6 Steam switch in my diagram which goes to the brew stat then doubles onto the steam stat?


Yes - think so, based on my pic

Just a long shot, and I only ask because I've done it myself, the power cable is properly plugged into the back of the classic isn't it


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

salty said:


> Yes - think so, based on my pic
> 
> Just a long shot, and I only ask because I've done it myself, the power cable is properly plugged into the back of the classic isn't it


Yeah cool i wasnt being funny just in case the message sounded a bit arsey was unitentional


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

If the brew stat is knackered would this cause it? Im stuck with the fact it cuts the power when plugged onto the steam stat terminal


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Madtwinhead said:


> Yeah cool i wasnt being funny just in case the message sounded a bit arsey was unitentional


Didn't think for a minute you were - likewise my question about it being plugged in wasn't intended to be patronising. As I said, it's something I've done myself...


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

No idea


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

salty said:


> Didn't think for a minute you were - likewise my question about it being plugged in wasn't intended to be patronising. As I said, it's something I've done myself...


Good man.. Yeah iv also stuck a screw driver in with plugged in and on before.. Bit of shock


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Madtwinhead said:


> If the brew stat is knackered would this cause it? Im stuck with the fact it cuts the power when plugged onto the steam stat terminal


Hhhmmm beyond my experience I'm afraid wonder if @MrShades can help?


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

salty said:


> Hhhmmm beyond my experience I'm afraid wonder if @MrShades can help?


Thanks for your time though


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've got the brew stat from mine which I removed when I fitted the PID. Happy to stick in the post for you if you want to give it a try - if it works then, happy days. Just drop me a PM

Cheers

Tim


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Put the old stat back on and see what happens?


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

MartinB said:


> Put the old stat back on and see what happens?


Great idea.. Through the bin i go


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

salty said:


> I've got the brew stat from mine which I removed when I fitted the PID. Happy to stick in the post for you if you want to give it a try - if it works then, happy days. Just drop me a PM
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim


That would be great.. I'll see if i can find my old one.. take you up on that as option 2. Thanks


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Iv put the old steam stat in and its exactly the same.. No power when white plug is on the terminal.. But has power when its off


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Madtwinhead said:


> Iv put the old steam stat in and its exactly the same.. No power when white plug is on the terminal.. But has power when its off


Well at least you can cross that off the list. Happy to post my brew stat tmw if you PM me your address

Cheers

Tim


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

OK...

My guess is that there's nothing wrong with it.

The light that you have shown on the "brew" switch, is the "brew ready" light - which will go off when power is being applied to the elements (ie when the white cable connector is on the steam stat) and it'll be off when the boiler reaches the target brew temperature.

The power light is the one on the "0/1" switch - what does it do? Is it off when the machine (0/1) switch is off, and does it come on when the machine is turned on with that switch? (I suspect not!).

So - my guess is that it's working fine but your power switch neon light has gone (so the 0/1 switch never lights up), and when the white wire is connected the machine is actually heating up - so no lights are on.

Currently, when you disconnect the white connector from the steam stat you're preventing power getting to the elements and hence the "brew ready" light comes on within the brew switch.

Anyway - I might be wrong, but from what I can see above that'd be my conclusion. Let me know!


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

MrShades said:


> OK...
> 
> My guess is that there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> ...


Yeah all of the above.. Iv turned it on and will see how it goes thanks


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

How's it going @Madtwinhead ?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey how's it going @Madtwinhead? Did the brew stat I sent make any difference?


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

salty said:


> Hey how's it going @Madtwinhead? Did the brew stat I sent make any difference?


Alright salty do you know I haven't tried it yet I literally haven't had a chance off in the week for the first time in ages will report back when it's in


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Alright team, so no luck with the brew stat ... I havnt a clue probably something simple but I'm just going to sell for spares.


----------

